# Help with Yamaha KX8 keyboard



## namod715 (Apr 4, 2007)

I recently purchased a yamaha KX8 midi keyboard and my computer doesn't recognize that it is plugged into the usb ports. I have tested the ports with other devices and they appear to be working fine, so I'm thinking that it is a problem with the keyboard. The first time I plugged it in it was recognized and I installed drivers and it worked fine with the music software. But ever since it hasn't been recognized by the computer. Anyone have any idea how to get this to work?


----------

